# Citalopram and Clonazepam



## tom1986 (May 21, 2011)

Alright so after living my whole life with severe social anxiety I finally started seeing a therapist and she sent me to a Dr about a week ago. He prescribed me 10mg of citalopram which is going to increase to 20mg next week. He also gave me a bottle of Clonazepam to help in the short term while the citalopram kicks in. 

The clonazepam is a miracle. With that alone I've been a different person and for the first time in my life enjoy getting out of bed and going through life. I give presentations at work and got through all of them this week without stumbling or messing up (even got some compliments on how much smoother and sincere I sounded). For the first time I'm connecting with long lost friends through FB, and even meet a couple buddies I haven't talked to since college for lunch. 

I'm worried that the citalopram isn't going to be as effective. What can I expect?

Just a little about me, I'm good looking, have always worked out and tried to live a life pretending everything was fine. The reality is that every time I did anything at all that involved social interactions I had panic attacks and it got to the point to where I would randomly leave places without saying goodbye, and soon I became stuck in my bedroom unless I was going to work or the gym. 

This new me feels so much better and I'm just worried what's going to happen once I'm off the clonazepam. Anyone go through a similar treatment? what were your experiences? 

Thanks!


----------



## tom1986 (May 21, 2011)

After doing some more research I've found that citalopram is the same as celexa and clonazepam is klonopin. 

Anyone have any experiences. Thanks!


----------



## tom1986 (May 21, 2011)

just did some research and clonazepam = Klonopin, and Citalopram = Celexa if that helps. thanks


----------



## Phil P (Jul 20, 2009)

Celexa is an SSRI. I haven't taken it personally but I'm afraid to say having tried a couple of other SSRI's and currently taking clonazepam, they're completely different in feeling. SSRI's haven't worked for me, but it doesn't mean it won't for you. And it takes a few weeks sometimes before it starts to work for some people.

I've been on clonazepam for about 2 years now, at a dose I refuse to go higher on at 2mg, but that great feeling you're getting from it now will very likely fade within a couple of months had you stayed on or definitely at least within the end of the year. You really develop a tolerance for it. It still helps me, makes me less nervous, but it's really not the same. Plus it's not something you want to get hooked on. If I go a day or two without it, now that I've been on it for a while, there's bad withdrawal. I'm EXTRA nervous on that day. So getting off clonazepam is no joke if you were an avid user.

What I'm getting at is that it might be a blessing in disguise that you try an SSRI first. Maybe ask her if you can have clonazepam, a limited amount, on the side for special nerve racking occasions.


----------



## tom1986 (May 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for the post. I've actually been trying to us the clonazepam in moderation as that's what ive been hearing from a lot of people. I still have a little left but i'm saving those for days when I give presentations at work. I actually felt really good today, and some situations where I would normally get very nervous were no problem. I think it was the first day I can say I felt that way so hopefully it's the SSRI taking effect. It's about my third week on it so timing sounds right. 

Thanks for the post. It always helps hearing other people's perspectives and experiences, and I'll certainly ask my doc for a little something on the side for big days.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been on Citalopram along with all the SSRI's. I found this drug to be the cleanest out of them all. I worked my way up to 80 mg in about 3 months. Unfortunately it did not work for depression or anxiety. But on the other hand, it did not produce any side effects either, considering most other SSRI's produced bad side effects for me. Good luck.


----------



## Quietguy90 (May 9, 2011)

Hey im on celexa and klonopin as well. When i first took klonopin it friggin blasted the social anxiety away and felt like a new damn person. For a while i went off klonopin but the celexa wasnt nearly as effective. Ive now gone up to 40mg of celexa which is a pretty high dose and also back on klonopin on a need basis and boy does the klonopin make a difference. The idea is to use it t create new positive reference experiences so your brain gets used to the world as a friendly place. The drugs are like training wheels for our brains


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Take citalopram (escitalopram? - novel more efficient form) on a regular basis (like i take prozac) and klonopin when necessary (like i do with phenibut). I take diazepam occasionally, it mustn't differ much from klonopin and i find it too good and psychologically addictive. Benzo dependence is nasty I've heard.


----------

